# 24 x 24 x 24 rimless cube



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I think I'm giving up on my cube. I'm just too short...working on it is not fun at all for me. 
I don't suppose anyone has a 24 x 24 x 18h cube they'd like to trade for a bigger, taller cube? If not, this one will be up for sale once I get a replacement...


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

might be interested, how much are you selling it for?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not sure yet, sorry. Haven't really decided for sure what I'm going to do or when. But I'll post it here for sure when it's ready to go...



SourGummy said:


> might be interested, how much are you selling it for?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Just shave a few inches off the top


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, that sounds easy 



Will said:


> Just shave a few inches off the top


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> LOL, that sounds easy


Actually, Josie had me convinced it is... Yet to see/try it.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That just scares me... 



Will said:


> Actually, Josie had me convinced it is... Yet to see/try it.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

If you have this for sale, let me know and ill check it out! been lookin for a nice cube tank. =p


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry to all who asked, but the cube isn't going to be up for sale. A solution came to me last night. It's a gorgeous tank, it's just not suitable for what I was using it for. So this evening, I'm going to empty it, clean it, and transfer everything over from my 65g planted tank. It should be perfect with the tall vals and giant anubius barteri I have...
Today, I went out and bought a 40g breeder tank (thanks, Y2KGT, for posting the BA's coupon!). It will get painted, then go on the stand where the 65g currently is and will make a much better sw/frag tank! I should be able to get by with the lighting fixtures I have, just have to swap out bulbs. (Thanks to Dan at MOPS for the lamp suggestions!)
It's gonna to be a looooong night, gonna start chugging coffee now 
And anyone need a 65g?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh;218474
And anyone need a 65g? :)[/QUOTE said:


> can you please make your mind?
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> And anyone need a 65g?


I think Frankie needs a 65G upraaaade, LOL.

Did Dan recomend the Geissman fixture? It looks great on that planted tall-cube tank in the office.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, Frankie hardly moves unless I have food!
It was just inexpensive lamps I was after and he said the Zoomed ones were really quite good. I had planned on getting the 19.99 URI's instead of the 27.99 Geismanns, and instead I paid $13.99. I don't cheap out on my reef but I'll give these a shot on my other tanks!  I'll report how they look once I'm set up!



Will said:


> I think Frankie needs a 65G upraaaade, LOL.
> 
> Did Dan recomend the Geissman fixture? It looks great on that planted tall-cube tank in the office.


Oh, Greg, you're married, you know it's a woman's prerogative to change her mind. 



sig said:


> can you please make your mind?


----------



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

Glad your not giving up on the cube, nice size tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's looking awesome...will post pics tomorrow 



Tracey said:


> Glad your not giving up on the cube, nice size tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pics!*

LOL, this thread no longer belongs in the marketplace, I guess  Here are the new setups...
The now FW cube...still needs some tweaking but I ran out of time and energy...the driftwood that the anubius is attached to went askew when I added water so it's not at the angle I want. And now I'll have to get more fish, I haven't really added or replaced anything for a couple of years. Many of the fish were from my 55g at the old house that we moved from in 2000 and have started dying of old age over the last little while... There's only 3 clown loaches, an angelfish, a krib, and 3 ? tetras in it...and they were all hiding from the camera!








And my new 40g breeder "frags n stuff" tank. I haven't moved anything over from my reef tank yet, I'll wait till it settles down. 
It's still a little cloudy and I can't figure out a way to aim the powerheads that they're not blowing the sand, but again, I'll play with it when I have time...


----------



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks great, I love the black gravel/sand.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Carmen, I moved this to the planted tank forum


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Tracey!



Tracey said:


> Looks great, I love the black gravel/sand.


Thank you Eric, this thread has definitely been kind of random 



ameekplec. said:


> Carmen, I moved this to the planted tank forum


----------

